# Old war sites on the Forth



## johndun20 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello,

I have just spent the last few weeks exploring the old war sites up and and down the Forth of Firth outside Edinburgh. I made a short film called 'The Tragedy of War' which is hopefully an emotional reminder. [link below]

The Tragedy of War is a thought provoking film reminding us of the sacrifice made by millions during World War I + II. Filmed just outside Edinburgh along the Firth of Forth where many abandoned war time buildings remain. Pill boxes, Coastal artillery battery's, search lights, sea barriers and other fortifications guarded the bridges and the naval base at Rosyth. Many of the islands along the forth are fortified. During both World War I and World War II Inchmickery was used as a gun emplacement. The concrete buildings make the island look like a battleship. 

Six weeks into World War II, the first air attack over Britain took place over the Forth. These were the first enemy aircraft of the war to be brought down over Britain. 

I wanted to create a sombre and depressing feel to the film rather than the route of other films which seem to glorify war. 

The link below was invaluable for finding some of the sites, most of which are very overgrown and decrepit

Google Earth overlay of defence sites:
bbs.keyhole.com/​ubb/​ubbthreads.php?ubb=download&Number=986964&filename=Extended%20Defence%20of%20Britain%2007.kmz

[ame]http://www.vimeo.com/24477686[/ame]


----------



## night crawler (Jun 2, 2011)

Good film good to know you gound the Google earth overlay usefull (ctipies will be glad) most of use tracking them down find it invaluable. 
I see you have a 60D round your neck did you use that to film it with.


----------



## johndun20 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cheers, 

yes it was shot with the 60D... an amazing camera for video!


----------



## Burnsie (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, that is a really good film! I think having the veterans' stories in there completes it! It is definitely thought provoking and sobering, thanks again.


----------



## johndun20 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Burnsie,

Yeah I feel the audio really makes it work!

Cheers,
John


----------



## night crawler (Jun 2, 2011)

johndun20 said:


> Cheers,
> 
> yes it was shot with the 60D... an amazing camera for video!



It's something I have not tried with mine yet.


----------



## Munchh (Jun 2, 2011)

Evocative and thought provoking and actually quite excellent. I expect a Pro would find fault somewhere but the overall film kept my interest throughout. The slow panning was very good, it stood out. Really like the use of sound track too, and hearing our old Tommies speak about war always chokes me up. 

Far better than any other 'short' I've seen on here to date. 

Thanks for this.


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 3, 2011)

Superb video. Thanks for this!


----------



## Landsker (Jun 4, 2011)

very nice work. thanks for sharing.


----------



## johndun20 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.. very much appreciated.

Now to think of my next video to film??


----------

